# Calgary AB by diz



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

14 July 2012


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## furrycanuck (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice, but you might have mentioned in the thread title that this is Calgary during its centennial Stampede. We don't wear Smithbilts or have First Nations Fancy Dancers on Olympic Plaza every day.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Some really nice pics of Calgary! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice photos from Calgary...:cheers2:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Quite nice indeed. Calgary looks like the place to be during the Stampede week.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice shots from Calgary


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks all! Btw, sorry for the quality, I'm using a mere digital camera.



furrycanuck said:


> Very nice, but you might have mentioned in the thread title that this is Calgary during its centennial Stampede. We don't wear Smithbilts or have First Nations Fancy Dancers on Olympic Plaza every day.


Quite the sad reality, really. :cheers:

14 July 2012


----------



## furrycanuck (Mar 13, 2005)

diz said:


> Quite the sad reality, really. :cheers:


:lol: It's a tough pace to maintain, believe me!

Next week is my (and many others') high point of the Calgary summer: The Folk Fest. http://www.calgaryfolkfest.com/ Along with Edmonton and Winnipeg, it's one of the great Western Canadian folk music festivals and it has far, far more than traditional "folk." Everything from Ian Tyson to Broken Social Scene to K'naan has been at the CFMF in the 12 years I've been living in Calgary (and attending). Iron and Wine closes it on Sunday and I'm prepared to cry my eyes out, again.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great photos !


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice city indeed.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks again, guys! I went on a little trip to Banff National Park yesterday.

22 July 2012









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7634377392/in/photostream


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Is Banff park a long drive from Calgary?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Banff is not that far from Calgary. The town of Banff is a really nice resort town with a lot of young people from all over, shuttling between Banff and Whistler.


----------



## furrycanuck (Mar 13, 2005)

ikops said:


> Is Banff park a long drive from Calgary?


It's about 120km from our city centre. In good weather, about a 90 minute drive.

Canmore, which is just east of Banff, is a lovely town with a pleasant main street and excellent restaurants. No admission, unlike Banff.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

So Canmore lies just outside Banff National Park?


----------



## furrycanuck (Mar 13, 2005)

isaidso said:


> So Canmore lies just outside Banff National Park?


A few minutes east by car.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

furrycanuck said:


> It's about 120km from our city centre. In good weather, about a 90 minute drive.
> 
> Canmore, which is just east of Banff, is a lovely town with a pleasant main street and excellent restaurants. No admission, unlike Banff.


Okay, I was just wondering if Calgary was worth the detour from Banff since I am planning to visit this region maybe next year. The city looks promising judging from this thread.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

When you're in Banff, be sure to check out Lake Louise and Lake Moraine! The scenery there is just beautiful. It's about 45 mins drive from the town of Banff.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the tip.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

absolutely a nice city.
It's good you were there during that festival.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

---


----------



## Jefferyi (Jun 3, 2005)

nice shots, diz!

calgary's old downtown looks quite charming, while the brand spanking new "the bow", courtesy of foster of course, seems to dominate the city skyline without contest.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great modern architecture and lively celebration too.


----------

